# PCD Set 29th



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Scheduled to pick up 2017 M3 on September 29th. Then make a very long drive home all the way to the other coast.

In preparation for that long drive, I have prepositioned a spare wheel & tire at my sister's house in Knoxville, Tennessee. I believe that if BMW of North America HQ was in Utah or Wyoming, BMWs would still have spares. When you get a flat 150 miles from anywhere in the mountain West, you have a real problem; New Jersey, not so much.

Particularly given that we already own an F25 X3, kinda bummed about no factory tour. Oh, well...


----------

